# Horrible dreams before miscarriage



## sandrac

Hi ladies, was just wondering if anyone has experienced nightmares/horrible dreams before they miscarried. 
I got these all through my pregnancy up until the point of MC. The really strange thing was when I found out my baby had gone at my 12 week scan they told me I had lost it at 7 +6 and that would of been my birthday and we had gone away to a hotel. Well that night I had the most horrible nightmare, I woke up really scared and wouldnt go back to sleep as I was that scared of dreaming about it again. Also the night before my scan I dreampt I had lost my baby and woke up middle of the night really upset. All through the pregnancy I had wierd dreams and anything relating to children/babies were not very nice. 
Its just really stuck with me especially the one I had on my birthday was really evil!
Since I have had the MC I havent had any more horrible dreams but lastnight I dreamt I found out I was pregnant but this one was really happy and peaceful.


----------



## cacahuete

Hey! I did ! I dremt about a little girl crawling up to my bedroom door and I put my arms out for her and she would just sit there looking at me... I can still remember vividly- it haunts me if im hobest, i feel like that was my only chance to have a girl, I had told my husband about it , I lost her at 3.5 months, then my second loss I didn't really have dreams, but a feeling it was gone wrong, and I was right! Then during my pregnancy I used to talk to my dh about a dream I had where I would meet my baby in a theater.... Weird, I was always alone in the room , anyway it turns out I had an emergency section! And my husband had to go with the baby to icu so who e I was being stitched up I felt very alone in the theater ! Weird our senses!


----------



## Starry Night

I've had dreams about both my losses. My mom told me she had a dream about her loss too. She dreamed she had taken myself, my brother and her new baby to a swimming pool. Her baby then fell out of her arms into the water and she desperately tried to grab for it but her hands could not reach the baby. She then heard a voice say "this one isn't for you".

The day before I got my bfp I had a dream that I got my bfp but just as I started to celebrate the line disappeared and then the test broke into pieces. So when I got my bfp the next day I felt nervous like I knew it wouldn't be forever. 

With my first loss I dreamed that I was at my 12 week scan and saw the image of the baby drain out of my uterus. I lost my pregnancy at 12 weeks just days before my scan.

I try not to put too much into dreams but sometimes it's eerie.


----------



## Starry Night

I will add that I had horrible nightmares about my son but those did not come true. I think during pregnancy you are more susceptible to nightmares. After my latest loss I continued to have them until all the hcg was out of my system.


----------



## JRMwife

Please dont think im crazy but i feel like Our dreams can tell us alot well some of them.. before i Got prégnant with my first i use to have à dream every month that my pierod would start and the next day it would, had à dream back in june that my brother killed me in a drunken rage then in november hé passéd away due to drinking and driving, then about the time my baby stoped growing ( around christmas) i had à dream of having à miscarriage but didn't think much about it bc à week or so later i had à dream of having à 3D ultrasound that showed à chunky little boy but now since i mc i still have clue why i had that dream. I dont belive Our dreams can tell us every thing but i do belive they give us insite to Our future even if it Is days or months from now. I tember all of my dreams. Sorry dont think im crazy but most of my dreams are realistic!


----------



## fashionqueen

I had three dreams about having a miscarriage. Who knows you could have that anyway with a healthy pregnancy just because of anxiety.

But it was horrible because when it happened for real, there was no nightmare to just wake up from.


----------



## Starry Night

Last night I had a reverse dream of the one I had the night before I got my ill-fated BFP.

I dreamed that I took a pregnancy test that was positive but turned negative and fell apart. Later in the dream I took another test and it went from negative to positive.

This morning I took a test for real and it was BFN. Really bummed me out, but I don't know where in my cycle I am so am hoping the dream is a positive sign that my sticky bfp is coming.

I know I shouldn't read too much into dreams but found it an interesting reverse from my last one that proved prophetic.


----------

